# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Pop Ups...Say it aint true

## Far from massive

The beginning of the end

----------


## CMB

Sad I know.

----------


## wmaousley

Yeah this sucks

----------


## PT

its not that bad. brian owns this board and puts alot of money into it so of course he is going to try to make what he can. i would do the same. his supplements are top knotch but if you dont want to order just click the X and it will be gone

----------


## nunyabizness

There was no X on the popup I had. I don't mind the popup if it has an actual close button that's not a trap to open another window.

----------


## *Admin*

*There should be an X in the top right corner... and it closes the pop-up... It should not be a problem I believe it was just being set today when people were having some issues with it coming up and staying... give it time it will not be noticed... sorry for the inconvenience however like PT said Brian is the owner and a pop-up is not that bad... unless it can not be closed haa*

----------


## dec11

should be able to block it out with a pop up blocker?

----------


## Tigershark

It comes up every single page though.

----------


## dec11

> It comes up every single page though.


only comes up once with me when i log on

----------


## betterat40

It comes up for me on every page & every thread. Especially on my smart phone because the X is so small to close it. So annoying...

----------


## dec11

> It comes up for me on every page & every thread. Especially on my smart phone because the X is so small to close it. So annoying...


strange, maybe it operates differently with diff browsers? im using google chrome and it only comes up on log in and thts it

----------


## Necrosaro

Yeah only comes up once not every page using Internet Explorer 9

----------

